# Recommended cases for iPhone 5S



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I recently inherited an iPhone 5S.... and it came with a nice snap-on case.  I like the case except for the salmony-pink color.  I'm really not a pink kind of girl.  Lime green more like it.

Any recommendations?  I do like the style of a snap-on-case....

Betsy


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I love my Speck Candyshell Grip on my 5s!  When I'm reading I take out my iPhone just to hold it because of the tactile feel.  

This by far my favorite iPhone case. They come in lots of different colors, hopefully there is one you like.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks! Found it in the US store here:



Betsy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

carinasanfey said:


> I have had one of these for nearly a year now: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00G3JCFNC?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00
> 
> I love it. It's nice and see-through, so you can see the pretty back of the iphone, and it's pretty much indestructable. I drop my iphone about ten times a day, often on hard surfaces or from a height (not on purpose obvs!), and this case has kept the phone as good as new.


I also have this one and it has been great. Love that you can still see the gold back and edges.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks! Found it in the US store here:
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


I have that case, works great. Even survived drops!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks! Found it in the US store here:
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


I have that one as well. Dropped my phone twice and it saved it.


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

Cardinal said:


> I love my Speck Candyshell Grip on my 5s! When I'm reading I take out my iPhone just to hold it because of the tactile feel.
> 
> This by far my favorite iPhone case. They come in lots of different colors, hopefully there is one you like.


I'm really late to the game responding but I just had to because I too love my Speck Candyshell Grip, which I got for my iPhone 6+. I love how it really protects the phone well but at the same time isn't as big and bulky as an Otterbox or Lifeproof, etc. I also like that it has the grippy lines on the back and sides instead of being all smooth (and therefore easy to drop). Prior to my 6+ I had an iPhone 5 for almost two years; I had a bunch of different cases for it, some practical and some not so practical (i.e. more for decorative purposes). I didn't know about the Speck Candyshell Grip cases until I was shopping around for a case for my new 6+; I would definitely have gotten one (or more!) for my iPhone 5 and not have bothered with the rest if I had known about the Speck cases first.

Although I did look at that see-through Spigen case on Amazon and I'd have to admit it's tempting me to try it out too...I wouldn't mind having two cases for my 6+ and changing them out every so often, just for something different now and again.


----------

